

Forever.fm - automatic, infinite online DJ, beatmatched, via SoundCloud - albertzeyer
http://blog.petersobot.com/introducing-forever-fm

======
waynerad
I like it. The tracks it puts together are more stylistically different than I
expected from your description, but I like the fact that it surprises me. Also
the tempo variation is greater than I would have expected from track to track,
but the beatmatching seems to be maintained perfectly through these tempo
transitions. The beatmaching seems perfect. Well done!

